# where do they sleep?



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

where do your dog(s) sleep?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Mine stay crated at night... Beds for naps only when we're home!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

well i need a "other" option. I have 6... one sleeps in bed...two sleep in the living room, and three in the crate.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I need more options as well. 1 is in bed, 1 roams the upstairs, but usually chooses to sleep in his "bed" (crate), and 1 sleeps in her crate downstairs.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

I'm in the other category, 3 alway sleep in their crates, 1 either sleeps with us or on the couch and the other 3 either sleep with us or in their crates but we rotate who sleeps with us. We have a 2 dog per night maximum! LOL


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

3 of mine sleep in crates but Zoe sleeps in my daughters bed....


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

max sleeps on a bed in our bedroom....my girlfriend wont let him in the bed :-\


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> I'm in the other category, 3 alway sleep in their crates, 1 either sleeps with us or on the couch and the other 3 either sleep with us or in their crates but we rotate who sleeps with us. We have a 2 dog per night maximum! LOL


what if its a "3 dog night"


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

haha nice to see my first post with a poll went terribly wrong :hammer: 

i wasnt really thinking about the crazy ones that have more dogs than i can count on one hand.

ive really been considering picking up a playmate for nemo, rainy days like this i cant walk him and he's CRANKED.

nemo sleeps in bed with me, hogging most of it. i just thought it'd be cool to see what everyone else does.

edit: can i edit it to have more options? haha


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Outside on their cables!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Kyza is outside chained as she hasnt lernt to sleep alone and not go loo in the room, guarenteed EVERTIME! Stage is inside on the couch.
When my partners away Kyza is in bed with me hehe


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lol we used to let them sleep on the bed but they eventually ruined my comforter.. just bought a really expensive comforter so now they sleep on the ruined one in the floor lol


----------



## xx69felicax (Apr 7, 2009)

We sleep in bed with them, considering that they take up our whole bed!


----------



## Mali_Blu (Apr 23, 2009)

Mali sleeps with me in bed and has to touch me at all times!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

We have 4 that sleep in crates ( crates are in the living room and my daughters room), and the 5th one is the bedroom either on the floor in the dog bed or in our bed. They get rotated a different one in the room every night.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i have a big enough bed, dont mind sharin it wit my dog


----------



## SpookyG (Jul 5, 2009)

my puppies sleep with me in my bed XD


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> We have 4 that sleep in crates ( crates are in the living room and my daughters room), and the 5th one is the bedroom either on the floor in the dog bed or in our bed. They get rotated a different one in the room every night.


ohh i see youre very fair with the kiddos then lol


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Maile is in bed with us...cuddled on my pillow next to my head...yea, I dont get a whole lot of sleep, but my baby is totally worth it. <3


----------

